# molesto switch bash windowkeys log keymap vmware exit

## chrootman

Cada vez que presionaba en mac Ctrl+Option para salir de la máquina me aparece una ventana de log, es muy molesto y uno no sabe bien que hacer, luego de un rato uno vuelve a ese terminal(hasta el día de hoy no sé bien como se hace, pero lo hacía). 

Lo que hice para evitar eso fue editar /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

```
keymap="ES"

windowkeys="NO"

$ rm /lib/rc/console/keymap; rc-update add keymaps boot

# rc-service keymaps restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

The keyboard is in some unknown mode

Changing to the requested mode may make your keyboard unusable, please use -f to force the change.                                                          [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [es] ...  
```

Reboot!

----------

